# Woman says she was groped by TSA agent



## PMedMoe (30 May 2013)

Article Link

Ashley Jessica did not expect to be groped between the legs when she opted for a pat-down at an American airport last week.

The only other option available to her and her mother was going through a body scanner at a San Diego airport last week.

In a YouTube video, Jessica — a 27-year-old psychology PhD student from Toronto — can be seen jumping back from a female TSA agent twice: Once when the agent’s hand touches her breast and then again when the agent slides her hand up her left leg.

More at link (including video)

I personally do not see the problem that she complained about.  What I _do_ see, is a person who has never been subjected to a proper body search.  This is exactly how we were taught to do the body searches on local females entering the camp in Kabul.


----------



## George Wallace (30 May 2013)

She is a 27-year-old psychology PhD student  from Toronto.   That about says it all.  They are usually the most screwed up in the mind women one can find in an university environment.  Avoid them like the plague.    >


----------



## Jarnhamar (30 May 2013)

What an idiot.


----------



## PMedMoe (30 May 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> They are usually the most screwed up in the mind women people one can find in an university environment.  Avoid them like the plague.    >



FTFY.


----------



## Strike (30 May 2013)

I'm surprised they even let her film.  Thought that wasn't permitted when going through security.

Edited to add: Looks like the video in no longer accessible.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (30 May 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> ... What I _do_ see, is a person who has never been subjected to a proper body search...



Agreed. I have searched females as well as been subjected to a search.  If she calls _that_ being "groped"...

When it was her turn, the agent was extremely polite, patient and more than willing to make sure the complainant was comfortable and knew what was taking place, why, and how it was going to be done. Rears of hands were used to brush over buttocks and creases of breasts. Yes, there may have been minimal contact with her groin when checking her thigh crease, but hardly anything inappropriate/unprofessional.

Simply an attention seeker in my opinion.  She should have watched how quickly and easily everything was completed when the blonde was searched prior to her. 

I also find the recording curious though. I would normally expect that recording devices wouldn't be allowed, especially in that area of the airport.


----------



## Journeyman (30 May 2013)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> I also find the recording curious though. I would normally expect that recording devices wouldn't be allowed, especially in that area of the airport.


It certainly sounds like she was setting the conditions to be pre-emptively offended...complete with evidence of the shocking treatment.    :not-again:


----------



## dapaterson (30 May 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> It certainly sounds like she was setting the conditions to be pre-emptively offended...complete with evidence of the shocking treatment.    :not-again:



Aren't you the one who usually records your games of "TSA Agent and Naughty Co-ed"?   >


----------



## Jarnhamar (30 May 2013)

Watching that video reminds me of watching a soldier doing PT whos looking for a pothole and goes out of their way to hit it.


----------



## cupper (30 May 2013)

The bags I drop in the garbage after waling my dogs doesn't smell as bad as this.

I agree, this was either someone going into this with expectations of improper acts being perpetrated, or wanted to be confrontational right from the get go.

And I'm definitely surprised that they were allowed to video the pat down, although it's not the first time video of TSA checks ending up on the news.

It could be worse, she could have gone through the scanner, been diagnosed with a blurred groin, and then subjected to a pat down as well, like Dave Barry was a few years ago.

http://blogs.herald.com/dave_barrys_blog/2010/11/groin-update.html


----------



## BeyondTheNow (30 May 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> It certainly sounds like she was setting the conditions to be pre-emptively offended...complete with evidence of the shocking treatment.    :not-again:





			
				cupper said:
			
		

> ...I agree, this was either someone going into this with expectations of improper acts being perpetrated, or wanted to be confrontational right from the get go.
> 
> And I'm definitely surprised that they were allowed to video the pat down, although it's not the first time video of TSA checks ending up on the news...



Agreed. I'm confused as to why the agents didn't shut down the person doing the recording immediately.  At one point, it appears as though the agent(s) look directly into the device, and I don't get the impression that it was done discreetly--although I guess it could have been... 


Oh, here we go...
"...Jessica is an activist who fronted an anti-TSA opt-out campaign last year which urged people  'to film the TSA and to post the footage to youtube in an effort to raise awareness and to stop the tyrannical practices of the TSA...." That explains it.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2331980/Moment-woman-claims-groped-TSA-agent-airport-security-screening.html?ito=feeds-newsxml


----------



## garb811 (30 May 2013)

Yeah, read that yesterday, not too hard to see this coming and it will happen every time she flies the friendly skies.


----------



## George Wallace (30 May 2013)

garb811 said:
			
		

> Yeah, read that yesterday, not too hard to see this coming and it will happen every time she flies the friendly skies.



Unless they add her to the "NO FLY LIST".   >


----------



## Sadukar09 (30 May 2013)

One of her posts on the youtube video.



> Because the millimeter scanners have never been independently certified as safe. Also, a﻿ study by Alexandrov showed that the terahertz frequency waves they use can damage DNA.



 :facepalm:


----------



## Jarnhamar (30 May 2013)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> Agreed. I'm confused as to why the agents didn't shut down the person doing the recording immediately.



They probably suspected that she would accuse them of groping her. What better defense than getting the actual "groping" on video?  I think it was a great idea, and in this case (to me anyways) it shows the professionalism of the agents and this girl trying to make a scene.


----------



## cupper (31 May 2013)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> Agreed. I'm confused as to why the agents didn't shut down the person doing the recording immediately.  At one point, it appears as though the agent(s) look directly into the device, and I don't get the impression that it was done discreetly--although I guess it could have been...
> 
> 
> Oh, here we go...
> ...



God Damned know it all Canadian do gooders coming down here thinking they can just do what they please and expect the same treatment as they get  in that frozen socialist mecca ....

 Oh... Wait... I think I've been living down here a little too long. :sorry:


----------



## ModlrMike (31 May 2013)

Taken from the Daily Mail article:



> Publicity: Jessica is an activist who fronted a national TSA opt-out campaign last year. She has previously posted footage of patdown's at airports in a bid to highlight her campaign, seen here:



The first five words in this quote speak volumes.



> 'to film the TSA and to post the footage to youtube in an effort to raise awareness and to stop the tyrannical practices of the TSA.'





> Jessica and her mother both requested a full body scan and took turns filming what they perceived as improper conduct.



Makes one think she's not the innocent lamb she purports to be.

If she doesn't want to submit to electronic screening, nor physical screening, she doesn't have to fly.


----------



## George Wallace (31 May 2013)

So we can break this all down to her being nothing more than an "Attention Whore".


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 May 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> They probably suspected that she would accuse them of groping her. What better defense than getting the actual "groping" on video?  ....


Not to mention all the OTHER video the TSA is collecting in those areas....


----------



## cupper (31 May 2013)

They really have to put her on the No Fly List just on principle.

"Sorry miss, you are not permitted to fly. Just think of it as the TSA doing it's part to help reduce your traveling stress by taking that problem away. We're just doing our part to help reduce the inconveniences experienced by the traveling public. You have a good day."


----------



## OldSolduer (31 May 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> So we can break this all down to her being nothing more than an "Attention *****".



Looking for cash.


----------



## Old Sweat (31 May 2013)

She may soon learn the no fly song:

We hate you,

You hate us, 

You're just gonna ride the bus.



And she's not even purple.


----------

